# Sierra and Wall Street II



## Band Saw Box (Dec 28, 2013)

Does any one know if the Sierra and Wall Street II the same pen kit. Evelyn gave me 2 Wall Street II for Christmas and it look just like the Sierra with chrome and satin chrome . The drill bit is the same size I'm mot sure about the bushings. Thanks for the help.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 28, 2013)

They are the same. The wall street II is renamed and sold by Woodcraft. The sierra is a Berea Hardwoods' kit.
The wall street II is the Sierra Vista.
Don


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 28, 2013)

its_virgil said:


> They are the same. The wall street II is renamed and sold by Woodcraft. The sierra is a Berea Hardwoods' kit.
> The wall street II is the Sierra Vista.
> Don




Don meant to say the Wall Street *III* is the sierra vista.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes I did, Ed..:biggrin:  We should start a mind reading act. :biggrin:
Thanks for the correction.

Do a good turn daily!
Don



ed4copies said:


> Don meant to say the Wall Street *III* is the sierra vista.


----------



## Leviblue (Dec 28, 2013)

its_virgil said:


> Yes I did, Ed..:biggrin:  We should start a mind reading act. :biggrin:
> Thanks for the correction.
> 
> Do a good turn daily!
> ...


----------



## Band Saw Box (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for the help. How I'll have to see who has the kits as the best price. I have the bit and the bushings. I'm going to make one for my 4 brothers with a box-elder (natural with red streaks) we had a box-elder tree in the back yard of the house we grew up in and I though it might be nice to have a pen made from the same kind of wood.


----------



## ssajn (Dec 29, 2013)

Try the Diplomat from Exotics. The Diplomat is the same as a Sierra or Wallstreet ll
Exotic Blanks :: Pen Kits :: Pen Kits (By Kit Name) :: Diplomat Pen Kits
A good quality kit at a good price. I've made dozens of these and never had a problem with them.


----------



## Tazman55116 (Apr 15, 2021)

Band Saw Box said:


> Does any one know if the Sierra and Wall Street II the same pen kit. Evelyn gave me 2 Wall Street II for Christmas and it look just like the Sierra with chrome and satin chrome . The drill bit is the same size I'm mot sure about the bushings. Thanks for the help.


Can I use the parts from a Sierra pen kit on a wall street Ii pen kit?


----------

